# Pizza Fatty with a New Weave



## Co4ch D4ve

So I got this idea from gmc2003 when he posted this smoke...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meat-lovers-pizza-fattie.287754/

I started with a normal fatty so I did not document it with photos. Spicy sausage, ham, pepperoni, mortadella, salami, prosciutto, mozzarella, and pizza sauce. Into the smoker at 250° and finished at 300° to crisp the bacon. I did not weave the bacon as it would be covered by the final weave. 

Fast forward to day 2 after the fatty rested in the fridge overnight. 

I placed the fatty in the oven at 350° for about 45 minutes to reheat. 







I opened 2 tubes of crescent rolls and merged the seams, then cut one in one direction and one in the opposite direction.  I placed them on a piece of parchment paper and made a weave, seasoned the inner half with olive oil, oregano, basil and garlic powder.






I placed the warm fatty on the weave. Using the parchment paper, I rolled the fatty in the crescent roll weave.  I brushed the top with an egg wash and seasoned it again with spices. 






Into the 350° oven until the crescent roll dough was golden brown.






Sliced and served with extra cheese and sauce for those who needed it. I did not add any as it was awesome just like it was. 











Thanks to gmc2003 for the inspiration!  

Hope you give it a try, I think you will like it. 
Dave


----------



## kelbro

In - credible!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

Thanks kelbro!


----------



## squatch

Looks tasty!
 I will have to give that a try on the next fatty session mmm


----------



## 2008RN

Wow! My wife wants to come over for dinner.


----------



## drdon

Perfect Fatty Wellington! Gonna steal this for this weekend. (Giving you ALL the credit of course coach)! Thanks for the write up.


----------



## gmc2003

Looks great coach, I like the idea of crescent roll dough and the fatty is perfect. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Jabiru

Love it! Added to my list, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

squatch said:


> Looks tasty!
> I will have to give that a try on the next fatty session mmm



squatch,
Give it a try, it is easy and adds a little something extra to a fatty!
Dave


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

drdon said:


> Perfect Fatty Wellington! Gonna steal this for this weekend. (Giving you ALL the credit of course coach)! Thanks for the write up.



drdon,
Thanks for the kind words and steal away!  Hope it is good, let us know how it turns out.
Dave


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great coach, I like the idea of crescent roll dough and the fatty is perfect.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Chris,
Thanks for the point and the idea!  The crescent roll was really good as a crust (soft and flaky) but stayed on the fatty at the same time. I was a little worried that it would just fall apart but it didn’t. 
Dave


----------



## tropics

Looks good nice job on the weave.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

About all I can say is AWESOME!!!
Al


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

tropics said:


> Looks good nice job on the weave.
> Richie



Thanks Richie!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

SmokinAl said:


> About all I can say is AWESOME!!!
> Al



SmokinAl,

Thanks for the like, nice words and the ride on the carousel!
Dave


----------



## Steve H

Nice write up. And the Fatty looks very nice! Haven't done one of those yet.


----------



## NU2SMOKE

WOW....SIMPLY AMAZING!  

There goes 

 gmc2003
 helping to bring joy to another household. I have my next fattie going on this week.  now IM going to have to up my game with the dough roll.....Thanks guys


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Great idea and write up! Fatty looks perfect. Will def be giving this a try.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

Steve H said:


> Nice write up. And the Fatty looks very nice! Haven't done one of those yet.



Thanks Steve!  You need to smoke one of these fattys. 




NU2SMOKE said:


> WOW....SIMPLY AMAZING!
> 
> There goes
> 
> gmc2003
> helping to bring joy to another household. I have my next fattie going on this week.  now IM going to have to up my game with the dough roll.....Thanks guys



Thanks NU2SMOKE,
The great people here make this a great place. Members like gmc2003 are always willing to share new ideas and make great food. You will be happy with the dough!
Dave


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great idea and write up! Fatty looks perfect. Will def be giving this a try.



Thanks Vol


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I bow to the new master.

I'll have to definitely remember to try this when I gotta impress company..!


----------



## jaxgatorz

Absolutely awesome fatty !!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

TomKnollRFV said:


> I bow to the new master.
> 
> I'll have to definitely remember to try this when I gotta impress company..!



Looks more difficult than it is Tom... thanks for the compliment.


----------



## erazz

Ohhh my


----------



## tareed94

That looks incredible!


----------



## uncle eddie

No way!  Great idea.  Points!


----------



## hoity toit

That looks sooooooo good. POINTS ! I like it when folks think outside the box. Great job and great post.


----------



## motocrash

The fatty was beautiful without the blanket and gorgeous with it.


----------



## bbqbrett

That looks awesome!  Wish I would have been there to try it!


----------



## crazymoon

Dave, Nice job on your fatty,looks delicious !!!!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments about my fatty. Give it a try and I think you will be happy with what it adds to the meal. My next experiment is going to be biscuits around a sausage and gravy fatty. 
Happy Smoking!
Dave


----------



## chilerelleno

Wow, that is a great looking job on this Pastry wrapped Fattie.
Dammit man... Just beautiful.
*Like!Like!Like!*


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

Thanks for the “Triple Like” Chile!


----------



## chopsaw

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Thanks for the “Triple Like” Chile!


Oh yeah ?? 
Like , Like , Like , Like ,,, 
That's great work there . Nice job Coach .


----------



## redheelerdog

It's downright amazing, carousel got me looking. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chilerelleno

chopsaw said:


> Like , Like , Like , Like ,,,


Likes without exclamation points.  That's sad 

LOL


----------



## chopsaw

chilerelleno said:


> Likes without exclamation points.  That's sad
> 
> LOL


3 of a kind beat 2 pair ,,, LOL


----------



## ab canuck

Dave that looks freeking delicious!!!! Great job, Now That is something I am going to have to try out here. Definite points.... Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

ab canuck said:


> Dave that looks freeking delicious!!!! Great job, Now That is something I am going to have to try out here. Definite points.... Congrats on the carousel ride.



Thanks ab canuck!


----------



## flatbroke

Hey man, that looks good. I like the wrap idea


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

flatbroke said:


> Hey man, that looks good. I like the wrap idea



Thanks flatbroke.... I like to think of it like it’s a Smoked Stromboli.  Try it, I think you will like it and it is easy!


----------



## NoobNoob

I literally just did this over the weekend sans crescent dough weave, which looks absolutely amazing. I used a pound of beef and a pound of fresh italian pork sausage from the meat market. It was really good. Highly recommend. I am going to try the dough weave next time cuz got-dang that looks good!


----------



## BigTurtle

Co4ch D4ve said:


> So I got this idea from gmc2003 when he posted this smoke...
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meat-lovers-pizza-fattie.287754/
> 
> I started with a normal fatty so I did not document it with photos. Spicy sausage, ham, pepperoni, mortadella, salami, prosciutto, mozzarella, and pizza sauce. Into the smoker at 250° and finished at 300° to crisp the bacon. I did not weave the bacon as it would be covered by the final weave.
> 
> Fast forward to day 2 after the fatty rested in the fridge overnight.
> 
> I placed the fatty in the oven at 350° for about 45 minutes to reheat.
> View attachment 401155
> 
> 
> I opened 2 tubes of crescent rolls and merged the seams, then cut one in one direction and one in the opposite direction.  I placed them on a piece of parchment paper and made a weave, seasoned the inner half with olive oil, oregano, basil and garlic powder.
> View attachment 401154
> 
> 
> I placed the warm fatty on the weave. Using the parchment paper, I rolled the fatty in the crescent roll weave.  I brushed the top with an egg wash and seasoned it again with spices.
> View attachment 401156
> 
> 
> Into the 350° oven until the crescent roll dough was golden brown.
> View attachment 401157
> 
> 
> Sliced and served with extra cheese and sauce for those who needed it. I did not add any as it was awesome just like it was.
> View attachment 401158
> 
> View attachment 401159
> 
> 
> Thanks to gmc2003 for the inspiration!
> 
> Hope you give it a try, I think you will like it.
> Dave


Excellent work


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

Thanks big turtle


----------



## sauced

OMG!!!! You have taken the beloved fatty to a whole new level!!! WOW!!!


----------



## fullborebbq

OMG that looks incredible!!!!! Once again where is the giant drooling smiley face emoji.....................


----------

